# medicated feed / diarrhea ??



## mistee (Jun 25, 2011)

yesterday I posted in the disease section cause I had a goat w/ very watery diarrhea.. I started treating for coccidiosis and pen g.. Today she is better, poo is still soft / slightly watery but loads better..

Today  I noticed 1 possibly 2 more w/ diahhrea,, these are adults.. I am guessing cocci even though i have never had a prob w/ adult goats...

Since I have over 12 does and a bunch of babies would it be easier to feed a medicated feed for a while? I have never fed medicated feed b4 so not sure about it....

What should i do?

I keep stalls clean and field... my hubby planted his veggie garden next to fence and i noticed they got som squash and tomatoes,, cause this diarrea


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 25, 2011)

I've read on here from several different members that you can't rely on medicated feed for cocci prevention or treatment.  The babies can't eat enough to actually make it effective.

Some feed it in addition to the prevention measures as one more step to guard against it - but not alone.


----------



## mistee (Jun 25, 2011)

i had planned on orally treating the ones w/ diarreah and giving everyone medicated feed for a bit...

it sesms like always something lately,,sigh!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

The medicated feed is just another tool in the tool chest but it won't do the job alone.

If you've got a cocci outbreak you want to treat everyone under 1 year who is ranged together, whether they have diarrhea or not.


----------



## mistee (Jun 25, 2011)

i did end up treating everyone... my sick ones are the adults so far not the babies.. this evening everyone seemed to be up running and eating but it was dark so i couldnt see if there was any new icky back ends.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 26, 2011)

Medicated feed basically keeps cocci loads in check.  You will still have blooms now and then, but they will not be as severe or as often.


----------

